# 3 questions, help appreciated



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

#1 I've read the Do it yourself site on the Amazon sword plant splitting thing, but I dont know what parts of the plant im suppose to look at(newbie at live aquatic plants), any help appreciated, thanks.

#2 I've had my Amazon sword in my new tank with no fishes in it at all, and brown algae started to grow on top of the leaves, I leave the light on for maybe around 12 hours, is that too much? How many hours of light should i give to my plants min-max?

#3 I bought Florapride fertilizer bottle for my plant today, does it work? Reviews? Anything better than it?

Any input appreciated.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jesterx626 said:


> #1 I've read the Do it yourself site on the Amazon sword plant splitting thing, but I dont know what parts of the plant im suppose to look at(newbie at live aquatic plants), any help appreciated, thanks.
> 
> *You will see it as soon as it will starts to sprout!New plants will be visible.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks alot


----------

